# Just switched to Photobiz -- What do you think of this new website design?



## TylerV85 (Mar 3, 2011)

I just switched from Showit to Photobiz for my website. Just curious to see what you think of this design. The only thing I don't like about it is the fact that I'm having a hard time matching it to my blog listed on my site.

Click here to check it out...  www.kvtphoto.com


----------



## HikinMike (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm trying not to use the word hate, sooooo....I don't care for splash pages and flash-driven websites. If your going to use a splash page, you should include your location and what you do. I don't like trying to find your location/specialties, and besides having some text helps for SEO. I never did find out where your located. Read my _SEO for the Photographer_ link in my sig for more info about that. 

I think your navigation is too close to the bottom, bordering cutting off some of the text (1024 x 768 monitor, XP and Firefox).


----------



## TylerV85 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you for your honest opinion. I really do need to fix those things and you are right about the splash. I was trying to decide whether or not to use it and really needed some advice. I will def check out your SEO page as well!

I have seriously considered using just my blog as my primary website. It has all the functions and capabilities of a regular website. I actually have always HATED my website compared to my blog. I think it is much more easy to navigate and to show off images on the blog I have. However, I'm a bit afraid to use only a blog to attract new customers.


----------



## HikinMike (Mar 4, 2011)

Nothing wrong with using a 'blog' as a main website. I see more and more photographers using that as a Wordpress framework now a days. They're SEO-friendly.


----------



## KmH (Mar 4, 2011)

You can't make a free blog work as your main web site though.


----------



## PASM (Mar 4, 2011)

Tyler when I click the center image (enter website) it doesn't take me anywhere.


----------



## Formatted (Mar 5, 2011)

Your blog loads slowly, like really slowly,


----------



## vinith98 (Apr 3, 2011)

First of all the site takes a long time to load, try minimizing the use of flash. Also the background color looks a bit boring try changing it to some bright color it will add a vibrant look to your website.


----------

